

Apple tells developer to kill iOS app widget after the company promoted it - saniul
http://mashable.com/2014/10/29/pcalc-widget-ban/#:eyJzIjoidCIsImkiOiJfanB3bjJuZDI1MXVzMmlqeCJ9

======
bthecohen
This is a head-scratcher. I have two ideas about why Apple may have done this:

1\. They are planning on releasing their own calculator notification center
widget. 2\. This is the hypothesis put forward in the article, that Apple
conceives of notification widgets as essentially read-only sources of at-a-
glance information.

Either way, it's clearly a case of the right hand not knowing what the
left...etc.

~~~
informatimago
Or a case of early validation for speedy AppShop deployment (which in 99.999%
of the cases doesn't pose any further question), followed by human control and
judgement (which takes a little more time).

I would rather see that as a good thing.

